# Ergon grips???



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Riding a set of ODI rogues now on my bike, last OTB incident I messed up one, tore it up a bit. dont notice it on the bike but gives me an excuse to look into something else to try, and i keep reading/hearing about ergon.

Not wanting the ones with that huge extra platform for my palm, and found they have the GE1 and GA2. Just kinda lost between the 2 as what I ride isnt what the GE1 is meant for but GA2 reviews have it as being on the thinner side. 

I ride Midwest XC trails mostly (little tech basically just roots, log overs, that kind of stuff) but unsure based on bontrager and ODI ruffian for thin grip comparison, if GA2 is going to be too thin.

Anyone got experience by chance on both (though seems older GA1 is very similar to GA2, new is inner clamp instead and better compound).

Appreciate it.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Google Ergon + MTBR, scads of threads with info.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

GA2 explanation. I haven't used it.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently bought a couple pair of GE1 for my FS bike and my HT marathon bike. Like everything else from Ergon, they are super high quality and include little features that you might not even consider until you have them. For example, they have a small ridge/ramp on the bottom of the grip where the forefinger and middle finger grip, providing a confident location of the hand on the grip -- you can "feel" that you are grabbing the grip like you want without looking. Of course, they are easy on and off with their single lock ring with an appropriate sized machine screw (3mm driver). I think the only drawback I find is the weight... 120g for the set. Since I pulled a set of GP1S (170g) off the bikes to put on the GE1, I made out for the good.
IMHO, you can't go wrong buying a set of GE1.
Note: Shop around (online), prices varying widely. I paid $27 for one set, but only $21 for the other.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finch Platte said:


> Google Ergon + MTBR, scads of threads with info.


Dude, had I found an answer to my ?s after an hour of looking I wouldn't have posted this.

Anyway, thnx guys. Thnx for the pics Mustang, those look like they'd fit perfect for what im after. Was concerned at the DH/ENDURO spec for them.

Got carbon fiber bars (raceface sixc) showing up any moment. Hoping between that and ergon grips my hands and wrists will finally be perfectly comfortable.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

If you want to stay with ODI then you can try the Ruffian MX. I have both the regular version and the one they made for Intense. Love them.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Recently bought the GE1 for my fs bike and I like them a lot so far. Agree with everything MegaMustang said. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have no complaints at all about my odi rogues, have them on 2 bikes. Have a set of ruffians laying around too, not enough support (grip itself is too small of diameter) But I know the comfort to be had with ergonomic grip application's so hoping same can be had for mtb grips. Just one of those things of trying something different. Being my current elbow problems and prior right hand/wrist injuries just trying to check out possibly better options.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I went with the Specialized Contour, but I only like them on my rigid SS for some reason. Rouges on the FS bike. I had an older pair of the Spesh ergons in the past, so I knew that I liked them already. They're much smaller than the larger Ergons. I'd still like to try the GE1.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Been using a set of the GE1s for about 6mo. now on carbon bars. Agree with what's been said thus far about them: Good ergo shape, quality product. They're hard rubber in some places and softer in others, thoughtfully designed. Inner lock ring is wider than other brands but I keep my levers well inboard of the grips so its a non-issue. Favorite part about them is that allow my hands to sit comfortably at the very end of the bar; no wasted bar width like when using two lockrings. I'd buy them again.

My only complaints are a) the cap screws were fragile, and b) and the domestic sales rep wasn't too helpful when I called to get replacements sent:
At the time of purchase no one had them in stock yet so I ordered them directly from Ergon for $34 IIRC. The tiny cap screws crumbled apart before reaching torque specs. Seemed odd - I'd had the ODI ones round out once long ago, but never had seen hardware just break like this.
I called to request they put two more into an envelope and mail them out - I was fine with waiting an extra week if need be. Sales rep said that they couldn't mail out new screws - I'd have to send the grips back for warranty. Srsly?

I had a few spare ODI screws on hand but they were a different thread. Fortunately I was replacing a set of Salsa Backcountry lock ons (also a good grip) and the screws were the same thread pitch and length. Swapped them out and torqued and the grips have been great ever since.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I had some original Ergon GA1 grips with metal collars that I really liked. They were good and fat. When I saw they had changed them, I was sad and went with ODI Rogues.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I was expecting ga2s in today, stupid postal service being slow this week, not till Monday. See how they do. Decided for $25 id be a guinea pig and try them out since as I was on eBay to make a decision on color for GEs, someone in the U.S. finally had the new GAs.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

For you guys wanting to get a set of Ergons, I notice in the back of the April MBA that BlueSkyCycling.com is having an Ergon closeout. Over 30% off!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well got my ga2s in and installed. OMG mixed with the comfort of a good carbon bar my hands felt comfy just on pavement ride (hit packed snow/ice patchs etc). Even went down path that when snow covered snowmobile are allowed and use it, very nice not having my wrists and elbows getting beat up and the grip fits in my hand so I can relax my grip still when it got rough.

Definitely love the new ga2s!!!! Now I have a set of odis with blue clamps added to my "junk drawer" (drawer built into my bench that I throw all still good but not being used extras)


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Adding to the mix, I own their GS1, supposed to be "racing" grip. They are not as bulky as the GP series and a bit more ergonomic shape than the ones you are looking at. I love them, they need some work to hit the perfect spot, but once there you'll love them. They look great too. Now, if I could only get my hands on some of their "Team" GS1 which are green, I'd be the happiest kid on the block


----------



## Redliner29er (Dec 5, 2010)

I love my Ergon's. They reduce hand numbness by shifting weight to the palm of my hand. They're quite ergonomic as the name suggests. I have one set with the bar end horns and I'm not totally sold on the horns because they effecively make my handlebars narrower (and they already are). That said, I find myself using them quite often. 

My other bike has the cork Ergons. I don't notice the difference between the cork and the rubber grips. Maybe it's the weight.


----------



## DropItDownLow (Mar 11, 2015)

I dont like the way ergons look but i hear they make a huge difference to hand comfrot.


----------



## pigdog (Feb 7, 2011)

Eliminated my wrist and elbow issues. Using the smaller sized platform


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks, depends on which model. I didn't know they had normal style grips (ones without the big shelf for ur palm) untill I saw an add. I wouldn't use those style dont like them.

But what I have is thin profile and just fits inside your palm properly making it insanely comfortable.


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

So coming from the ODI Rogue, now that you've been using the GA2 for a while, you're not finding you're missing the extra thickness?

Like you I'm coming from the rogue, and I don't usually consider thinner grips.. am intrigued by the GA2, and see that they widen out at the ends, am just concerned the "fit in your palm" area in the middle might not be thick enough.

Otherwise was planning to go with the Specialized Enduro XL (which like GA2 has only inner lock ring, and is about the same diameter as the Rogue).


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

gilgamesh0 said:


> So coming from the ODI Rogue, now that you've been using the GA2 for a while, you're not finding you're missing the extra thickness?


Speaking for myself, I loved the Rogues but found them a bit too thick in diameter. Happy with Ergons. They're smaller. I'd guess you'd prefer the Spesh grips.


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Grandma likes bar ends too. 

BMX'ers huff spray paint.


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I was riding ESI Chunkies and liked them, but then I tried a friend's bike that had the slim GE1 Ergons and I really like it so got a set. The shaping is subtle, but it works well for me, and I find the thinner diameter easier and more relaxing to hold onto.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been using the GE1's for a few months now. They seem to be pretty good. Not cramping my hands. I dunno...I think a grip is a grip. As long as it allows me to grip the end of the bar...I'm good. Ones I don't really like are the lock on grips that have an aluminum ring on the ends and ones that are flared on the ends.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Ordered up some GA2's from the LBS after reading this thread. I'll report back after some time on them.


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Not wanting the ones with that huge extra platform for my palm


That's the number one best feature. It reduces the pressure on your flesh to less than half. Comes in large or small size for women and Trump.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

tealy said:


> As the bmxers say, "ODI for life."
> 
> Ergons look like the kind of grips your grandma would pick out for her cruiser bike.


I remember when BMX'er went for grips that looked kind of like Ergons. Tioga, OGK, and Oakley all made flared BMX grips like these:


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

more thread dredge this week...

personally I love my GA1 evo's have a couple of sets on bikes.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

For me, the Ergon GS2 is my go-to grip on my most ridden bikes. Rarely do I ride for less than 2-3 hours at a time and most any events I do are endurance events, so I like the extra hand positions and the extra support. I also run the GX1 sometimes and have nearly worn out a set of the original GP1.

I found my Oury grips too soft and chunky and several other brands too small and hard.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I've got three sets here, a GA2, a GE1, and a GE1 slim. The GE1 slim is just that, the thinnest, and for that reason it's last on the list for me. I prefer a thicker grip. They are profiled just like the GE1 though, so they're perfect for smaller hands or whoever likes the GE1 buts wants a little thinner grip. The GA2 and GE1 are about the same thickness, though the GE1 feels just a tad bigger. I prefer the shape of the GE1. The GA2 is a great all-around grip that's mostly circular in it's profile with no pointer finger ridge, while the GE1 has the slant on the end, as well a more pronounced pointer finger ridge and tapered shape. As soon as I can order a set of GE1s in black they will be on the bike, they are my favorite.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I like the GE1 grips so far. They're comfortable and durable. Grips with patterns cause discomfort for me. I'm somewhat of a minimalist when it comes to contact points.
Amazon has the black for $27

https://www.amazon.com/Ergon-424100...UTF8&qid=1486911171&sr=1-1&keywords=ge1+grips


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

The only thing I don't like about the GE1s is they've made it difficult to use other grips. After using super-comfy ESI grips on rigid bikes for 8 years, I had to replace them because their "normal" shape now seems...awkward.

I'd guess the "ergo-enduro" design will become more popular, and double lock-on designs will become less popular.


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

gckless said:


> I've got three sets here, a GA2, a GE1, and a GE1 slim. The GE1 slim is just that, the thinnest, and for that reason it's last on the list for me. I prefer a thicker grip. They are profiled just like the GE1 though, so they're perfect for smaller hands or whoever likes the GE1 buts wants a little thinner grip. The GA2 and GE1 are about the same thickness, though the GE1 feels just a tad bigger. I prefer the shape of the GE1. The GA2 is a great all-around grip that's mostly circular in it's profile with no pointer finger ridge, while the GE1 has the slant on the end, as well a more pronounced pointer finger ridge and tapered shape. As soon as I can order a set of GE1s in black they will be on the bike, they are my favorite.


Interesting that you say the GA2 is nearly as thick as the GE1, my impression had been that it was narrower. Makes me yet more curious to check it out.

Thanks for everyone the feedback, good to hear people's experiences. I know there's a lot of love for GE1, may check that as well. I've always been a bit reluctant to go with anything that is affected by your (and its) vertical angle on the bike, don't like the idea of my grip shape changing when I'm standing over the bars vs sitting, struggling to find the best angle, etc. Seems like it bothers some people and not others. (That's what attracted me to the GA2, that it has the ergo aspect with the part that fits in the palms, but evenly around the grip.) Guess maybe hard to know until you try.


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

Must admit, I also wouldn't mind dropping a few grams while I'm at it (GE1 of course wouldn't) -- cheesy yeah, but I actually noticed the modest extra weight after making some other changes up front, so thought might be nice drop back some.

Have had a feel of the Enduro XL now, it is actually marginally thinner than the Rogue (only a bit, but enough that I noticed). Nice and grippy for sure.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I've always hated Ergon grips with a passion, they look hideous and are like bulky orthopedics for your hands. Then they came out with the GD1's, those are really thin and minimal with a taper, exactly what Ive been looking for since I need something extra thin around the thumb. I would like to get a pair but I dont think they are sold in the US.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

idividebyzero said:


> I've always hated Ergon grips with a passion, they look hideous and are like bulky orthopedics for your hands. Then they came out with the GD1's, those are really thin and minimal with a taper, exactly what Ive been looking for since I need something extra thin around the thumb. I would like to get a pair but I dont think they are sold in the US.


Definitely sold in the US. At a lot of places.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

gilgamesh0 said:


> So coming from the ODI Rogue, now that you've been using the GA2 for a while, you're not finding you're missing the extra thickness?
> 
> My current RaceFace grips measure 32.5mm in diamter. I researched the Ergon and went with the GA2. There were measurements that I found somewhere and was confident enough to purchase. I don't remember the exact measurement but the actual OD was around 28mm. They just felt too thin & my braking was thrown off by the new angles. Left them on for a few rides before I installed my old RF grips. Ah old grips felt like a perfectly fitted broken in baseball glove. Ergon's are now resting with my 75mm+ length stems, bar ends & inner tubes.


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

tealy said:


> As the bmxers say, "ODI for life."
> 
> Ergons look like the kind of grips your grandma would pick out for her cruiser bike.


It's all well and fine to criticize how they look (and I will be the first to admit that they look cheesy), but those "grandma" grips totally took away my hand pain and numbness. I'm willing to look like a dork if it means I get to enjoy the sport I love. They force me to open up my hand and relax my grip on the bike and they provide great support. To each his own.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I made a video of the grips I had here,a set of the GA2, GE1, and GE1 slim. Figured it would be easier to explain and show rather than just writing it out.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

gilgamesh0 said:


> Interesting that you say the GA2 is nearly as thick as the GE1, my impression had been that it was narrower. Makes me yet more curious to check it out.
> 
> Thanks for everyone the feedback, good to hear people's experiences. I know there's a lot of love for GE1, may check that as well. I've always been a bit reluctant to go with anything that is affected by your (and its) vertical angle on the bike, don't like the idea of my grip shape changing when I'm standing over the bars vs sitting, struggling to find the best angle, etc. Seems like it bothers some people and not others. (That's what attracted me to the GA2, that it has the ergo aspect with the part that fits in the palms, but evenly around the grip.) Guess maybe hard to know until you try.


I really liked my ga1 grips for the lack of angle gripping issues you mention so I just ordered GA2 grips for my new bike. My only gripe of the ga1 was the lock clamp at the bar ends so the ga2 addresses that issue also. Great grips!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

